# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تولید و توسعه برنامه های Setup و Install >  استفاده از پوشه DataBaseDir در اینستال شیلد 2010

## احمد سامعی

سلام
من می خوام در ستاپ پوشه نصب دیتابیس فرق داشته باشه در دیالوگ های پیش فرض برای انتخاب مسیر انتقال فایل های دیتابیس وجود داره اما من نتونستم ازش استفاده کنم

کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه؟؟

----------

